# Rated PG-13



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Every day, a male co-worker walks up very close to a lady standing at
the coffee machine, inhales a big breath of air and tells her that her
hair smells nice.

After a week of this, she can't stand it anymore, takes her complaint to
a supervisor in the personnel department and states that she wants to
write a sexual harassment grievance against him.

The Human Resources supervisor is puzzled by this decision and asks,
"What's sexually threatening about a co-worker telling you your hair
smells nice?"

The woman replies, "It's Keith, the midget."


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

LMAO :lol:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey I just post them... I'm not the writer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

lmao!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol :lol:


----------

